# USAT coach into an obs car



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh I get myself into all kinds of messes.
I love these cars and while looking through a passenger car web site I found a car that had similar window arrangement and I realized how easy it was to remove the dorr section of a USAT car.








so here its just about ready for paint. I still have not figured out a way to round the metal roof so i left it.
I did use HO scale diamond plating on the floor, will install lights on the lower rear.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Pretty soon, UP is going to be coming to you for scaling up your models for use on their railroad...so get to work on that 105' articulated lumber hauler.  Or the triple coal hopper rotary dumper... 

Only kidding.  Hey- your efforts looks great!! 

Mark


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, just sand a block of wood/plastic plank to the shape you want. Jerry


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/24/2008 8:14 AM
. . . I realized how easy it was to remove the dorr section of a USAT car.








so here its just about ready for paint. . . 
Nice start on a new variation of a standard-issue obs car.  Your placing of that photo of the prototype next to the project car in that manner is very effective. 

I have never been a kit-basher of rolling stock and have to admire those of you who jump right in and just do it.  


My regards,

--Ron in CC


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron 
Having a photo of the photo keeps me from worring about copy rights and saves space in my gold file. I plan to solder the railings tonight. 
I had no work today with it -6 this morning so I even worked on my auto rack car sides.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
I have a roof from a Bachmann Big Hauler combine.  It has the rounded roof end that might be grafted onto your roof with a little bit of putty work.  Let me know the width of your car - I will measure the BH.  If they are close, I can send it to you.

BTW, could we get an update on the autoracks?


JimC.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jom
I'll let you know, for now its fine and I found a number of cars that had the flat end on it in 1:1.
 as for the autorack, the roof came out half caulked,,heheheh, I built a roof and applied white latex painters caulk with a notched trowel and its dring. will paint tomorrow and photo later.
I WILL NOT  build another auto rack. what a pain...............


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well I just realized in the photo that the left hand rail slide up while dring. and I need to find some fack ditchlights,red light for the top.
The paint did not match, I think I used to dark of base color. usually it matches well.









Plus I need to find some people who will look OK for it.

the auto rack needs dullcoated and weathered and some more decals.









I just love having to hand type all the URL each time,,,,NOT!!!!!


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

marty, in that couple seconds of spare time, can you scratch build me a working ALCO c -420 outta toothpicks?? I'm sure if anyone could do it , it would be you 

nice job


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

D-n-H - Kirkville Branch said:


> marty, in that couple seconds of spare time, can you scratch build me a working ALCO c -420 outta toothpicks?? I'm sure if anyone could do it , it would be you
> 
> nice job


i am planning to make one from an LGB white pass & yukon diesel and some USA trains S4 trucks


----------

